# Pretty Village near Metz ?



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all, Merry Christmas!
I am travveling down to Switzerland from Zeebrugge this week. Not camping this time. Looking for a mid-way stop-off point in France. I was thinking near Metz. Looking for a nice village, where we can stay, walk the dog and eat drink and be merry. ( Rivers are always good ). Any suggestions please?
Cheers.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Kaysersburg is a favourite. Big Aire with everything except EHU. €7 per night. Walks, climbing, biking,river and a picturesque, if touristy, town to explore.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You say you are not camping this time - so is that in a m/home rather than a tent or are you looking for a village with a hotel?


----------



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Stanner. Yes travelling in a car not motorhome so will need a hotel.
All suggestions greatfully received!
Colin


----------



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Thursdaychild. It looks perfect but just a little too far. Looking for something about 4.5 hours from Zeebrugge which is around Metz.......


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

csheard said:


> Hi Stanner. Yes travelling in a car not motorhome so will need a hotel.
> All suggestions greatfully received!
> Colin


We stayed here once village looked pretty enough but we were there in winter. Hotel was quite satisfactory for an overnight stay.

http://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/hot...dcid=1;map=1;gclid=CIyt7J6quLQCFYXLtAodCkoAxQ

We let them know we might be late arriving and they just said "That's OK it's room ?? and we'll leave the key in the door for you."

If you want a stop near Zeebrugge I really do recommend the Hotel Ter Zaele at Westkapelle, Knokke Heist. 
http://www.booking.com/hotel/be/ter...om/hotel:ws=&gclid=CN7_h46suLQCFaTMtAodcmAAdw
It is the most laid back place we have ever stayed, the bar is always open - no barman just a pad where you note down your room number and what you've taken and Sabine, the owner, just adds it to your bill.

Outdoor pool in summer, heated indoor pool & sauna for winter.


----------

